# Flagfish Compatibility



## Gabi (Nov 27, 2008)

I have some hairy algae in my tank and I was thinking of getting some flagfish. From what I read on this forum, they seem to do a great job. However, I am not sure how many to buy and whether I should get males or females. I have a 37 gal tank and currently there are 3 small angel fish, 1 dwarf gourami, 2 small clown loaches, and 5 otto cats. I was thinking of getting two females, I heard pairs or males can get aggressive. Thoughts?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Males dont get agressive usually when you do not have any females in the tank. If you do and they get mature all they want to do is spawn. Thats where the flagfish can become a problem.

If you want a fish with some really nice colour go with a male. Females are also nice and you can usually keep them together. I had a pair myself in one tank and the male in another.

HTH


----------



## Gabi (Nov 27, 2008)

That definitely helps  I like the colors of the males, I just didn't want him to get very aggressive.... if I get just one, is he going to be ok by himself and is he going to be enough the keep the tank clean of the hairy algae? I have a 37 gal tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup he'll be fine, dont expect changes over night of course but they definatly help. You might get some nibbles in plant leaves but its nothing to really freak over.

The tank I had was about 30 gallons as well with some wicked HA issues. lol

Eventually I ended up having to grow out some HA as a treat for them because I didnt have anymore. It just took some time.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Lol!! I love that you had to grow out HA and that you want duckweed too.


----------

